# Graeme and Lushie BOB



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We are all proud of her too! ( Kind of funny how you get attached to dogs that you have never met on this forum. )


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> Lush went BOB today in Wildwood NJ her second day out with Graeme Burdon. She went BOS yesterday. . She just turned two, so I am very pleased with my silly goose girl. Thank you to judges Linda Robey and Bill Michaud for choosing her.


Congratulations to you and Lushie, Jenn does a great job doesn't she?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-that is wonderful! Go, Lushie


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow! Obviously the two of them are turning out to be a great team.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Big congrats Jill. Can't wait to see her at Westminster.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations -- that is so great! Go Lush!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Huge congrats! It sounds like she is doing great with her new BFF  Fingers crossed for the rest of the weekend


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Huge congrats!!!! Getting ready for Westminster!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Saw it on FB..she doesnt miss a beat in that ring! You must be so thrilled! Hoping the group goes well!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats !!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Received such a cute photo this morning from Graeme of Lushie sleeping on the hotel bed! Makes me happy she is having fun.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Waiting for the group


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Even in her sleep she is beautiful...does she get to see her own tv programs? The remote is already there...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your beautiful Lushie!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

She looks so beautiful there sleeping. Glad you posted a picture of Lushie with her handler so we know who to look for. Not knowing much about showing, I'm not familiar with the handlers names but I recognize him from coverage of the big shows. He always seems to do a very nice job and be showing a nice dog. Good luck at Westminster!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! Even just finding the hotel, as Maine kids hitting the Big Apple, is going to be a challenge!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Congrats!! She's beautiful!! Good luck too!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you! I am so very nervous.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

She's so beautiful! Good luck!

Glad to see she's got some good Maine Poland Spring water with her


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks like Lushie is in good hands with Graeme. I'm sure he loves showing her because she is a real beauty. I didn't know you guys were headed to Westminster! Much Good Luck and we will be clapping for her so I hope the judge hears us when Lush is in the spotlight.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Phew, Lushie BOS in some steep competition in West Springfield MA. Yowser, the bitches were nice- one I love so much I wish she was mine too, lol. BOB was Lushie's good friend Karen and Bacardi. 

It is really exciting but very cliffhanging waiting for the judge to choose.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Glad she is continuing to do so well.. Keep it up Lushie..knock em dead at Westminster!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Forgive me for asking a stupid question, but I really know nothing about conformation showing. The only showing I ever did was years ago with my English Setter in obedience fun matches because he wasn't registered.

Do you have to stay away from the ring for fear of distracting Lushie, or is she really in tune with her handler and distraction is not a concern??

I always wondered about that when I watch dog shows and I see shots of the dog owners sitting up in the stands. 

If anyone other than me had taken my English Setter into the obedience ring, he would have spent all his time searching for me instead of paying attention

Thanks for being patient with an ignoramus like me


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I saw the pictures on FB.... Lushie takes my breath away. Good luck at Westminster!! When is it again? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations! She's a gorgeous girl


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Whoa, she came home and is naked/bald! The boys are sniffing her like crazy too. She has blown her coat a few weeks ahead of schedule. I am bemused bc this show coming up is such a big one. Coat, please come back!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lushie is easygoing and also a little pro in the show ring. I can sit pretty close to ringside and take pictures if Karen shows her, as long as I do not talk or get ridiculous. With Copley, I had to hide far, far away, lol, bc he would look for me, flirt with me, and wag at me.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Good luck Lushie and please get your coat back on!! :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Ljilly28 said:


>


 
Love this one 
Congratulations to you and Lushie


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Aug 23, 2012)

Can you send a link for her facebook page. I would love to see her pictures.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=542425895791852&id=125625684205285&notif_t=like


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is her FB https://www.facebook.com/MissPlushie?ref=hl


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We are in NYC with the four goldens- very challenging but fun.


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting the facebook page. She is absolutely beautiful. Good Luck.:crossfing


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

How did she do at Westminster? She is so stunning.


----------

